# Really appreciative



## BootsAndJeans

I am really appreciative of TAM. I came here after suffering from cancer and a successful surgery & treatment. The reason for becoming a member of TAM was to give me a safe place to talk about things and to find tools/techniques to strengthen my marriage.

The 10 years I had undiagnosed cancer; it took a huge and growing toll on me physically, mentally, emotionally and impacted my marriage. I had been going to regular doctor visits and several ER scares. Except for a doctor at the last ER, they all just fixated on my hyper-tension. The lady doctor at the ER believed me and ran a CatScan and found a tangerine sized tumor in the middle of my left kidney, in April 2022.

For the last 6 years, I became lethargic, gained weight, lost all libido and sexual function and was emotionally compromised. My wife and I were still non-sexually intimate, but it did cause huge stress on our marriage. She stuck with me and nursed me during recovery.

My wife and I are Christians and have been together for forty years, meeting in high school. We have tried to live a life and marriage that reflects 1st Corinthians 13. We have strong ethics and morals about being married and how we treat each other, plus how we raised our children.

My wife is a beautiful woman, wife, mother and grandmother. I truly believe in core of my soul, that God brought us together. We have seen the truth of statement "And two become one", in our four decades together.

Neither of us are push our beliefs on others, types if Christians. Like with our children, we believe that our faith is best testified to by how we live and treat others.

Special thanks to @Diana7 for her sharing of her like minded faith. Also, lots of other good folks on here. I an glad I found TAM.


----------

